# Camera



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a digital camera for taking close up pictures of movements during disassembly.

Thank you.

Jon


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Is it just for reference? I can highly recommend the Panasonic Lumix series I have the DMC FZ62 and you can literally touch the lens to an object in macro mode and it will still focus! Beats my SLR's for macro photography - the FZ 72 (model up from mine) seems to go for around £170 and will focus down to a distance of 1cm! (which I think is the same as mine)


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

graham1981 said:


> Is it just for reference? I can highly recommend the Panasonic Lumix series I have the DMC FZ62 and you can literally touch the lens to an object in macro mode and it will still focus! Beats my SLR's for macro photography - the FZ 72 (model up from mine) seems to go for around £170 and will focus down to a distance of 1cm! (which I think is the same as mine)


 Yes for reference.

Thanks or the info.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Here's a couple of example pictures from my FZ62 - this close lighting is always a problem (I don't have a light tent) -









__
https://flic.kr/p/G8X4Gv


__
https://flic.kr/p/G8X4Gv


__
https://flic.kr/p/G8X4Gv









__
https://flic.kr/p/G8X4Gv


__
https://flic.kr/p/G8X7xF


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Jon, I used the 'magnify' function on my Samsung S5 phone to take these shots. It will magnify up to 5x. I hold the phone in one of those 'selfie' stick holders screwed onto a mini tripod. This is the setup I use...
Head of a selfie stick on mini tripod to hold phone. You can also see the subject matter in relation to the phone here...









From the other side...









What the phone/camera is seeing...if you look at the slider at the bottom, it's only about 3/4 of the way along, so this pic can be made bigger or smaller.










The final pics...the bottom one's a little fuzzy, but only because I was in a hurry...normally they're perfect.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> This is the setup I use...


 Roger , when you take your photo do you set the timer ?


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

I am still trying to get my Nikon L30 to do close ups. I don't want a camera/phone. "confused -and- undecided".


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

jsud2002 said:


> Roger , when you take your photo do you set the timer ?


 There isn't a timer on the magnify function, that's why it's on the tripod, John. The standard camera function does have a timer, though.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Jon, I used the 'magnify' function on my Samsung S5 phone to take these shots. It will magnify up to 5x. I hold the phone in one of those 'selfie' stick holders screwed onto a mini tripod. This is the setup I use...
> Head of a selfie stick on mini tripod to hold phone. You can also see the subject matter in relation to the phone here...
> 
> 
> ...


 Impressive Roger I will try that out. :thumbsup:


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Roger, sorry for being a pillock here but......where is the magnify mode on the S5 please ?

I can't find it ?

Thanks


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Jon, I used the 'magnify' function on my Samsung S5 phone to take these shots. It will magnify up to 5x. I hold the phone in one of those 'selfie' stick holders screwed onto a mini tripod. This is the setup I use...
> Head of a selfie stick on mini tripod to hold phone. You can also see the subject matter in relation to the phone here...


 This was a fantastic idea :thumbsup: MrSB had a gag gift selfie stick knocking around... so now I can use my phone for quick pic's










No zoom feature, but not to shabby for a Lumina :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

reggie747 said:


> Roger, sorry for being a pillock here but......where is the magnify mode on the S5 please ?
> 
> I can't find it ?
> 
> Thanks


 It should be on one of the app pages, Reggie. Click on the apps icon on the home screen (the little block of white squares) then scroll through the pages of apps looking for a green square with a magnifying glass with a + sign in it. It was pre-intalled on my S5, but if you can't find it, you can download a magnifyer app from the Playstore.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Roger , give this little app a try . It has really good magnify plus you can set timer . It has good reviews

http://Camera+ Free by tap tap tap [URL=https://appsto.re/gb/jC5S3]https://appsto.re/gb/jC5S3.i[/URL]


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

jsud2002 said:


> Roger , give this little app a try . It has really good magnify plus you can set timer . It has good reviews
> 
> http://Camera+ Free by tap tap tap [URL=https://appsto.re/gb/jC5S3]https://appsto.re/gb/jC5S3.i[/URL]


 Can you check that link again, John....all it does is send me back to the top of this topic at the moment...


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

sorry @Roger the Dodger I forgot you have an android phone and the camera+ app I think is only for iphones , here is the link to iphone app you may be able to find it for your android phone but not sure https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/camera+/id329670577?mt=8 again sorry if this info is wrong and is no good to you


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

jsud2002 said:


> sorry @Roger the Dodger I forgot you have an android phone and the camera+ app I think is only for iphones , here is the link to iphone app you may be able to find it for your android phone but not sure https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/camera+/id329670577?mt=8 again sorry if this info is wrong and is no good to you


 No probs, John....I'm looking at some other magnifyer apps now to see if there's any better than the one I already have! :laugh:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

One thing I learned again this is for iphone is to use the volume button on headphones to take the picture that way you are not touching the phone and therefore phone is steady in its tripod . Good luck on your search Roger :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> It should be on one of the app pages, Reggie. Click on the apps icon on the home screen (the little block of white squares) then scroll through the pages of apps looking for a green square with a magnifying glass with a + sign in it. It was pre-intalled on my S5, but if you can't find it, you can download a magnifyer app from the Playstore.


 Reggie, I'm sorry, I made a mistake..it's not an app, but a 'widget'. You need to have your S5 in 'Standard' mode (not 'Easy'). Touch a clear space near the bottom of one of the home screens and it will shrink down and a new line of options will appear, one of which should be 'Widgets'. Touch it and scroll through these (they go across several pages) until you find the green magnifyer icon. Hold your finger on it and drag to whichever home page you want to put it. Hope this helps.


----------

